# Maxabeam questions/advice



## scout24 (Apr 19, 2018)

I've been mulling over the idea of getting a Maxabeam recently, and Karlthev's thread praising their service didn't help...  I have a basic understanding of the generations made, and the limitations of the output, but wouldn't mind comments from folks who have or have used both regarding the real world differeces between them in actual use. Range, range and output on low level, battery runtime differences re: nicad vs. the newer ones. Much appreciated folks!


----------



## The_Driver (Apr 19, 2018)

I recommend that you talk to member sven_m, especially if you have detailed questions regarding these lights. He has a profound technical understanding of them and basically owns a whole collection.

Generally I would consider this light to be the ultimate "toy". It's the killer of all throwers, has an awesome motorized focus, turns on instantly and has perfect color rendering (and a perfect cool-white tint). From a practical point of view I would say that it's only useful for signalling and blinding subjects. The hotspot (even moreso with the newer models with the better reflector) is so tiny that you can't really find anything with it and only ever light up parts of objects.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Apr 19, 2018)

I've got Maxa Beam MBS-410 Gen II as well as MBS-410 Gen III lights, in addition to a MBS-430 and MBS-450 light. 

The Gen II lights topped out around 6.5-7.5 cp. The internal circuitry doesn't support latching high if my memory is correct. Latching high is the ability for the light to remain at its start up voltage and candle power. There is also a slight difference on bulb seating internally. 

The MBS-430 is wired for remote control operation. Most were supplied without a battery as they came with a mounting plate and power cables as well as the control box to focus and defocus the light. 

The MBS-450 was similar to the MBS-430 in that the remote control port is there. 

When Peak Beam came out with the Gen III MBS-410, they ended up discontinuing the MBS-450. Gen III lights incorporate the remote control socket and can be found with candle power ratings from 7.5 to 12 million depending on age and if the light had the upgraded reflector. 

A call to Annie, Deb, or Matt would be in order to determine the exact configuration of the light you're looking at for purchase. 

The newest lights use as Peak calls it the Spider lens as well as the lithium iron polymer battery. I've got a few niCad versions, one Lithium ion battery as well as one of the 10 amp hour LiFePO4 batteries that are no longer sold due to current shipping regulations. 

IMO, I'd look for a Gen III light with the upgraded reflector. When money and need arises, replace the bulb with the latest version bulb. 

The Maxa Beam light provides a very useable beam for locating items far away. A slight tap of the switch changes focus from 2 degrees to anywhere to 40 degrees. A 2.5-3 degree spot becomes more useable without generating a doughnut hole as seen when wide open and still throws almost the full 1800 lumens on target.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 19, 2018)

Thanks folks, keep the thoughts coming. I'm particularly interested in real life throw differences between the generations, and between the different power levels on the light. I did call PeakBeam today, and was on the receiving end of their great customer (not yet customer) service. A gent in the shipping department picked up, and was able to date two lights I had serial numbers for (410's). Both dated to 1998, so I'm going to pass. It seems that by the time you buy a battery, and get an older one serviced, you're well on the way to a new one unless you get a smoking deal...


----------



## BVH (Apr 19, 2018)

I can add that when Peakbeam finished upgrading my light, they tested it with my own brand new, early gen3 lamp and their current/newer Gen3 lamp. Mine produced 11,900,000 Cp and theirs tested at 12,800,000 - about an 7% increase.


----------



## karlthev (Apr 19, 2018)

The_Driver said:


> I recommend that you talk to member sven_m, especially if you have detailed questions regarding these lights. He has a profound technical understanding of them and basically owns a whole collection.
> 
> Generally I would consider this light to be the ultimate "toy". It's the killer of all throwers, has an awesome motorized focus, turns on instantly and has perfect color rendering (and a perfect cool-white tint). From a practical point of view I would say that it's only useful for signalling and blinding subjects. The hotspot (even moreso with the newer models with the better reflector) is so tiny that you can't really find anything with it and only ever light up parts of objects.



I agree...but only in part. I have a Gen III upgraded with the new powerpack, the Maxa Beam itself for ten years, the powerpack, a month. While it is true that the spot is quite small--not "usable" with the naked eye unaided by binoculars or the like--for distinguishing specific illuminated "targets", this light DOES illuminate at further distances than others readily available on the market. That spot can be very useful for distinguishing outlines closer than the maximum distance this light can throw.

Driver notes "signalling and blinding subjects" as being some the "practical uses". Again, I can only partially agree. From my ownership of ten years I will admit that I have used mine PRIMARILY for spotting game at great distances that which I believe to be Coyotes. I say believe to be since I have not identified them with binoculars. I guess I could but haven't.

I'd like to distinguish between two terms I often see on the forums, "usable" and "practical". I "use" my Maxa Beam for rather limited activities, one of which I just identified. I would not however, score it high on my scale of being "practical" since it generally isn't my first choice to find a pair of scissors I've dropped or the like.
Lights of this genre are highly specialized and have been designed for very specific purposes. Walking the dog carrying a Hellfighter for example, would certainly represent overkill to a sane individual however, FINDING that same dog may find a practical use for it. 

I'll be quiet now and say to scout 24 that I believe you will find your Maxa Beam much more usable AND practical in some of the wilds of your home ...more so than I do in my NE Pennsylvania haunts. In terms of specific measurements of performance however, I'll readily defer to those much more knowledgeable than I.


Karl


----------



## BVH (Apr 19, 2018)

When de-focused, (not to the doughnut hole) it is very usable for close and medium distances. Puts out more light than you might think. Guess i'm fortunate to have gotten the LiFeP04 10 AH pack before shipping restrictions killed it.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 19, 2018)

BVH said:


> When de-focused, (not to the doughnut hole) it is very usable for close and medium distances. Puts out more light than you might think. Guess i'm fortunate to have gotten the LiFeP04 10 AH pack before shipping restrictions killed it.



Or get a battery pack spot wielder and rebuild your own packs. Hi BVH!


----------



## sven_m (May 3, 2018)

I've been running both a Gen 2 and an early Gen 3 for quite some time with a 4S-LiFePo brick directly attached, without any problems.
I even managed to find one that fitted into my old NiCd MBP-1207 box.
Here Matt mentions that the light should not get more than 14 V.

You might ask ParkerVH if he still has Ushio adapters available, so you don't need to find an original Gen 3 bulb.
Sometimes you can even find a Gen3-like replacement kit for roughly $100 on ebay.

Gen 3 is certainly more fun, but a Gen 2 host with a Gen3- or an Ushio bulb might yield up to 7.5 Mcd (according to Annie here).
I had only slightly flawed reflectors that time and got 6 Mcd at best, 5 Mcd easily.
But adjusting the bulb and measuring in at least 30-50 m distance is a real pain and eventually I didn't care anymore but simply adjusted according to plain eye sight.

Only disadvantage of Gen 2 high mode: if you want to stay safe you should give it a pause regularly, as mentioned by PBS here.

I think you can have almost as much fun with a good Gen 2 reflector with Gen3-like bulb. Let alone you definitely need the later, _really good_ Gen 3 reflector anyway to get a noticeable difference.

(@The_Driver, thanks for recommendation, but I consider my knowledge to be quite selective. The best place - as always about MB - is here in CPF)


----------



## Echo63 (May 16, 2018)

sven_m said:


> Gen 3 is certainly more fun, but a Gen 2 host with a Gen3- or an Ushio bulb might yield up to 7.5 Mcd (according to Annie here)


I measured my Gen2 with Ushio bulb and managed to get 7.2mcp - Not sure if I made an error anywhere in the measuring - but I do know there was a little bit of fudge factor in it (I don't have a luxmeter - had to us EV on a photo light meter and use a table to look up lux)


----------



## minim (Oct 2, 2018)

I started looking for a thrower to add for my tiny collection. First I thought the Astrolux MF04S was good stuff but then someone pointed me towards short arc and I found the Maxa Beam  I can't find many reviews or good videos of this light tho. I've seen all I could find on youtube but it's very limited. Does anyone have a good comparison of this light or a good review of it? I hope this is close enoug to the questions in OP so it's not offtopic.


----------



## FRITZHID (Oct 2, 2018)

Maxabeam is the pinnacle of hand held throw lights. There really isn't anything out there that compares other then megaray or one-of custom jobs.
If you'd like more info, feel free to contact me via PM


----------



## Echo63 (Oct 3, 2018)

theres nothing on earth like one 
they are expensive, but really well made, and the customer service is second to none....

they aren't super practical for most uses, but if you need to reach wayyyyyyyyyy out there, they are the only real option, besides the megaray
heres my gen3 reaching out around 1200m


----------



## scout24 (Oct 3, 2018)

Still living vicariously through this thread. Someday...


----------



## minim (Oct 4, 2018)

Same here Scout24  

I will hit you up on that offer FritzHID. I've been in contact with Annie at peakbeam and the support for just help buying a used light is the best I've had anywhere. Buying a new one is way out of my budget but a used lamp isn't to bad.


----------



## minim (Oct 6, 2018)

Anyone found any good thrower shots of Gen2/Gen3 lamps? I made a buying thread mainly for G3 12mcp version but after reading some old threads here there seems to be very little practical difference on the 6/7.5/12MCP versions according to members that have seen both.


----------



## The_Driver (Oct 8, 2018)

There is a big visual difference, but it doesn't make much difference in practical use I think. The upgraded reflector focusses on an even smaller part of the arc. The hotspot is much sharper and more intense. Its absolutely tiny!


----------



## minim (Oct 8, 2018)

Thank you for the description. Sounds like I will be happy with a G3 7.5MCP also then. Good thing since I accidentally won an auction on ebay yesterday with one  Now it's just that waiting game for it to arrive from the other side of the globe ^^


----------



## minim (Oct 18, 2018)

Woah this thing is really directional. It arrived today and I’ll be testing it when it get dark. Fired it up inside and the spot is just so focused when it’s zoomed in. The dot isn’t 100% clear but I suspect this will be fine once I get outside and can test it at more then 5meters distance. It’s prolly because of the way the wire goes across the lamp on this kind of design.


----------

